# [ 2009 ] Hilton Season Question



## madouglas3 (Feb 9, 2009)

The deed does not specify how many points, does anyone know how many points a 2 bedroom Type 2 Vacation ownership interest would get?  

Thanks,
Mary Ann


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 9, 2009)

What resort?  What is the date/week on the deed.

So lets say the date/week on the deed is week 26 at seaworld. That date is platinum season at Seaworld therefore you would get 7000 pts for your 2 bedroom.


----------



## madouglas3 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a copy of the deed and its says Las Vegas Vacation Suites but it does not have a week # listed on the deed.  The deed states buyer has acquired a Type 2 Vacation Ownership Interest and is entitled to utilize a Two bedroom suite.  

Mary Ann


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 9, 2009)

Technically, the points are the conversion which HGVC provides for your Type 2 Vacation Ownership Interest in a 2 bdrm suite.  

The points aren't inherent to the deeded week, but what the vacation club values it...which is contained in the vacation club (HGVC) materials.

Basically, if you have Platinum season it's 7000 points and if it's gold season it's 5000.  I'd have to pull out our paperwork (at home) to see how our deed reads. 

I gather you bought at the Karen property (HGVC LV Hilton)?


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 9, 2009)

Unit types are described in the Condo Declaration documents. It can be found online under the HOA documents. If you're not a HGVC member, you will need a Las Vegas Vacation Suites Owner to check for you.

For example, here are the unit types for HGVC Kings Land - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=504532&postcount=20


----------



## madouglas3 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses, I do not own a Hilton resort but was considering this purchase because of the price.  The person selling the unit is a broker and states the unit is located on Karen Ave. and it's a 2 bedroom that floats 1-52 even year usage.  

If this unit is worth 7000 points it is definitely underpriced.  I do have the owners name because it's listed on the deed but I feel funny contacting her because the deed states she paid over 12,000 for the week.   I don't know what I am going to do but I really don't need another timeshare.  I am starting to think I should just forget about buying this week.

Mary Ann


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 9, 2009)

Karen has a right of first refusal with HGVC, and if it's really low, they might pick it up. 

However it's every other year.   Loosely, roughly, approximately, rule of thumb... for annual usage.   Gold season runs about $1/pt...Platinum runs about $1.50/pt.   These are round #'s and there can be exceptions where prices can be lower (or higher).

The problem is this is an every other year usage, so is it worth half of that rule?   Maybe?  Maybe more...maybe less.   The person who could tell you with some knowledge is Seth Nock.   Whatever the amount of points assigned to this unit, know that with every other year, you'd get the points allocation  every two years and you can use them as you like over that course of time, all at once...a little at a time...whatever.

I know HGVC sales will sometimes offer a every other year usage week when they are trying to nail down a prospect who has waived off the major offers and they want to sell something.   I say this only because they need to have some inventory like this on their books to offer.   If it's too cheap, they'll nab it when it's submitted for approval.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 9, 2009)

Perhaps a TUG HGVC Las Vegas Hilton owner will be willing to go online and look at the HOA Declaration document so you can confirm the season type.

Here are the unit type 2 definitions for SeaWorld and the Flamingo

The Declaration document for HGVC Flamingo ("FHRC Suites") states under section 8.3.2 "_Type II Vacation Ownership Interests shall be the annually recurring Time Periods which include Time Periods 9 through 20 and 37 through 43._". Based on the weeks given we can determined that a Flamingo Unit Type 2 is Platinum Season week.

The Declaration document for HGVC SeaWorld Unit ("Orlando Vacation Suites II") states under section 12.14 "_Floating Use Plan: Unit Weeks in the Condominium shall be subject to a floating use plan as provided herein. In this regard, each Unit Week shall be designated as follows: Type II: Week 1 through 5, 16 though 23, and 33 through 43 _". Based on the weeks given we can determined that a SeaWorld Unit Type 2 is Gold Season week.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 12, 2009)

madouglas3 said:


> Thanks for all the responses, I do not own a Hilton resort but was considering this purchase because of the price.  The person selling the unit is a broker and states the unit is located on Karen Ave. and it's a 2 bedroom that floats 1-52 *even year usage*.



None of the Vegas TS have a season which floats 1-52.

But if it is a platinum season week you'll get 7000 EOY (even).  I would guess that to get pass ROFR may take around $4500-$5000 (plat).  BUT if Gold season ( therefore 5000 pts EOY)  $2000-$2500 may get pass ROFR.


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 12, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> None of the Vegas TS have a season which floats 1-52.
> 
> But if it is a platinum season week you'll get 7000 EOY (even).  I would guess that to get pass ROFR may take around $4500-$5000 (plat).  BUT if Gold season ( therefore 5000 pts EOY)  $2000-$2500 may get pass ROFR.



Semantics Bill.   All of the Vegas units floats 1 - 52 (except maybe New Years, in some cases), but as you state none have a "season" which floats 1-52.  (I know...picky wording here).

The main thing to know is so long as you have the points, you can book any available week or # of days (3 day minimum if I remember correctly), regardless where the points come from.  Obviously it's useful to get a large number of points for your purchase and even more advantageous if you got a platinum season because you get the higher points value for the same maintenance fee.

I'm probably getting too detailed for your purposes and again I recommend you contact Seth Nock to get a feel for season, value and what has been passing ROFR of late in that configuration.


----------



## madouglas3 (Feb 12, 2009)

The seller says the unit floats 1-52 but the copy of the deed I received states:  Buyer/Grantee has acquired a Type 2 Vacation Ownership Interest.  Buyer/Grantee shall be entitled to utilize a Two Bedroom Suite in accordance with the provisions of the Declaration as described in the deed.    

I tried to call Hilton to verify the season but they would not give me any information but after reading these posts and the seller's asking price I think it's Gold.  

Thanks for all your responses.

Mary Ann


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 12, 2009)

As UWSurfer and others say, theoretically, all HGVC T/S float weeks 1-52, but its meaningless, since you can use your points to reserve anytime, anywhere (3-day minimum; subject to availability).

As the expression goes, "points are points."  It matters not what season or resort they come from (except for home season reservations - a minor deal). What matters is... What is your cost (incl. 'x' years of MF's) per point.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 12, 2009)

madouglas3 said:


> The seller says the unit floats 1-52 but the copy of the deed I received states:  Buyer/Grantee has acquired a Type 2 Vacation Ownership Interest.  Buyer/Grantee shall be entitled to utilize a Two Bedroom Suite in accordance with the provisions of the Declaration as described in the deed.
> 
> I tried to call Hilton to verify the season but they would not give me any information but after reading these posts and the seller's asking price I think it's Gold.
> 
> ...



HGVC members are only given access to the HOA documentation associated with the HGVC resorts that they own.

Sorry you couldn't find a Las Vegas Hilton owner to locate the Type 2 definition in their HOA Declaration documentation.


----------



## linsj (Feb 12, 2009)

LV at the Hilton declaration defines type II ownership as weeks 5-8, 21-36, 44-48, which is gold season.


----------



## Bustah (Feb 13, 2009)

Along this same line (and without intentionally trying to hijack the thread), can anyone give me some more info on a Karen fixed week New Years event?  

The deed says Type IE New Year's Event - does that mean that week is automatically reserved each year unless I don't want to use it, or do I just get 12 months tomake the decision rather than 9 or less?

Thanks!


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 13, 2009)

linsj said:


> LV at the Hilton declaration defines type II ownership as weeks 5-8, 21-36, 44-48, which is gold season.



Thanks linsj


----------



## madouglas3 (Feb 14, 2009)

Thank you!

Mary Ann


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 14, 2009)

Bustah said:


> Along this same line (and without intentionally trying to hijack the thread), can anyone give me some more info on a Karen fixed week New Years event?
> 
> The deed says Type IE New Year's Event - does that mean that week is automatically reserved each year unless I don't want to use it, or do I just get 12 months tomake the decision rather than 9 or less?
> 
> Thanks!



Without ignoring you, I've not run into that before.  I have no idea.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 14, 2009)

Bustah said:


> Along this same line (and without intentionally trying to hijack the thread), can anyone give me some more info on a Karen fixed week New Years event?
> 
> The deed says Type IE New Year's Event - does that mean that week is automatically reserved each year unless I don't want to use it, or do I just get 12 months tomake the decision rather than 9 or less?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, that's what it means.  We also own a New Years week at Karen Street and it is an Event week and it is automatically reserved for you each year.  In fact, just the other day, we received our reservation in the mail.


----------



## jestme (Feb 14, 2009)

Event weeks are automatically booked for you. If you want to change them, you have to delete it, or let them know in advance to not make it.  Once you have canceled your event week, I seem to recall you have to call them to have the automatic reservation process started up again, but I could be wrong. If you borrow points from next year, your reservation will no be made.


----------



## Bustah (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.  Will have to get used to this process as it's different than my other plans.


----------



## cyseitz (Dec 17, 2014)

I would like to purchase a resale New York City points.  I would like a summer or Christmas/New Years Eve week.  I know that these are prime times.  How many points would I need to be able to rent these particular times for these times in a two bedroom.  Don't think they have a three bedroom.
I would imagine I need to purchase the NYC specifically.  Anyone has a preference of one over the other? 
I would like to know specifically what I need to purchase to be able to book this  on an every other year schedule.
Thanks!


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 17, 2014)

cyseitz said:


> I would like to purchase a resale New York City points.  I would like a summer or Christmas/New Years Eve week.  I know that these are prime times... I imagine I need to purchase the NYC specifically.  Anyone has a preference of one over the other?



Cynthia, you have resurrected a thread that died in 2009.
There is nothing wrong with starting a new thread.

To book NYC, you need to buy NYC, as club reservations are restricted.
You'd need to book a hotel, and wait to see if anything opens 45 days out.
.


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 17, 2014)

cyseitz said:


> I would like to purchase a resale New York City points.  I would like a summer or Christmas/New Years Eve week.  I know that these are prime times.  How many points would I need to be able to rent these particular times for these times in a two bedroom.  Don't think they have a three bedroom.
> 
> I would imagine I need to purchase the NYC specifically.  Anyone has a preference of one over the other?
> 
> ...




You dont have to be an owner to look up the information.  Find the resort, click more info and there is a tab for point charts.  HCNY has 2br, good luck!

http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/Resorts#


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

